# Jellies this time of year?



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

We are coming down next week and looking to get at least one day of diving in. 

Just curious, how bad are the jellies around Destin this time of year. I would prefer to dive with a 3 mil shorty if possible, but have a full 3 mil suit if necessary.

Thanks,

Blaine


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

So far I have seen very few out of Pensacola.


----------



## No Excuses (Apr 7, 2012)

None out to 12 miles SE out of pensacola pass today


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

They lit us up today at about 7miles, they're about the size of a gum ball with 2 foot tentacles. 
My upper lip was on fire for a few hrs and Alyssa looked like someone tried to strangle her, I'd take the moon jellies over these dumb things any day.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Did two dives out of P'cola about 12-14 mi. S.E. of the pass today and didn't see any jellies at all. Dove with only a T shirt and swim trunks. No thermocline, it was great, I hate wearing a wet suit.


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks all, We'll be down Saturday. I will probably try Emerald Coast or Scuba Tech.


----------

